# Tall Narrow Women: What are your favorite breeches/jodhpurs?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am not that body type, but from my vast breeches experience in the opposite direction, try Riding Sport from Dover. They have run quite small in the past. Otherwise, you may have to try the tallest child's size....


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I just got the Smartpak Piper breeches (1 pair) and quite like them. I don't invest in expensive breeches so my second choice is Tuffrider. I have a black pair that fits me nicely, without being super tight or baggy. I like them ribbed rather than in that rough material though.


----------



## VestorDunIt (Dec 22, 2014)

I am tall, but not overly skinny. I love love all my Kerrits and My Versailles Devon Aire breeches. Those are the best of the ones I have tried that accommodate to height.


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

kerrits, ariats, tuff rider, and tailored sportsman.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll also say Kerrits, though I've only used their riding tights (full-seat), but they look quite nice and I have used them for lessons/clinics. As for more sturdy breeches, I absolutely love my Grand Prix's. They have held up well and are my nicest fitting breeches.

I also own a pair of Smartpak Piper breeches (like Skyseternalangel suggested) and they are very nice quality but did not fit me well at all - they ride down constantly and gap in the back even with a belt  So wanted to love them but just do not work for me (though I do keep them as a backup pair). Luckily you do get free return shipping on sized items with Smartpak, so I wouldn't rule those out unless you tried them. 

Not sure how much price figures into your decision but Kerrits were about $95, Pipers $80-90 (knee patch v. full seat), and Grand Prix $120 (from a local tack shop, likely less online).


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I love my Horze full seat breeches. 

Full-Seat Breeches | Horze-Equestrian


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I am not that body type but my trainer is and she always buys pikeurs and they seem to fit that body type very well. Me not so much but if you're a tall, slim woman it's a good fit. They are expensive but cheaper if you order off of ebay or a european website and IMO the higher end breeches are worth the price tag. I can tell a big difference between the two in terms of how long they last, how they wear and how they feel when you ride.


----------

